# SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!



## Apollo (Oct 17, 2016)

Hello!

First of all, thanks to everyone who participated in the various gaming challenges in this sub-forum. Special thanks to SKOAR! & #DewArena to make this possible. 

The objective was to engage India's gaming community here on Digit Forum and give a few lucky winners prizes for outstanding and dedicated participation.

Without further ado, here be the lucky winners:

*i.imgur.com/VmPv5Dc.jpg

*Xbox One Winners*: *MadScorp, saske9800*
*Gaming Mouse Winners*: *neeraj.juneja9, praneetsah*
*Gaming Headset Winners*: *gagan.palia, Allu Azad*
*Gaming Keyboard Winner*: *sygeek*

Someone from #DewArena's team will be in touch with all these registered forum members to get their contact details to ship over the prizes. 

Once again, congratulations to all the winners! And thanks for everyone who participated in making this activity a success.


----------



## MadScorp (Oct 18, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*

WOW!!! Woohoo!!!! Thank you guys a ton! I can't believe I am going to get to game on the Xbox One!!  I cannot tell you how excited I am right now!  I just shared the news with my family and they can't believe it either!  This is going to be epic!


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 18, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*

Woah!! First time ever winning anything in any competition. 

Congrats to all winners.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Oct 18, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*

Congratulations! Let us know what you're going to play first.


----------



## sygeek (Oct 19, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*

Thanks for the keyboard and congrats to all the other winners.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Oct 19, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*

A little birdie just told me that you should get PMs from a DewArena official. 

Please do PM me as soon as you get to hear from the official.


----------



## axes2t2 (Oct 19, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*

Congrats to the winners


----------



## FYImgamer (Oct 20, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*

Hi [MENTION=324567]MadScorp[/MENTION] [MENTION=324590]saske9800[/MENTION] [MENTION=281039]neeraj.juneja9[/MENTION] [MENTION=270720]praneetsah[/MENTION] [MENTION=285246]gagan.palia[/MENTION] [MENTION=136474]Allu Azad[/MENTION] and [MENTION=115173]sygeek[/MENTION] Please message your contact details for coordinating Dew Arena giveaways


----------



## sygeek (Oct 20, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*

[MENTION=324165]FYImgamer[/MENTION] unable to PM you, no such option in your profile.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Oct 20, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*

PM me your email IDs and I'll pass it on to the officials.

I do have your IDs from your profiles but it would be best to verify if you are still using the same.


----------



## saske9800 (Oct 20, 2016)

*Re: SKOAR! &amp; #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*

Oh my god, these ninjas cutting onions....
they are everywhere

- - - Updated - - -

Oh my god, these ninjas cutting onions....
they are everywhere


----------



## MadScorp (Oct 20, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*

[MENTION=324165]FYImgamer[/MENTION], there is no option to private message you on your profile 

 [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] I have just messaged you my details, thanks!

I am planning to play Doom first! I have heard and seen a lot of good things about it, the graphics look superb and would be a good way to reminisce the good old days of playing the classic Doom


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 20, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*

PMd details. 

As for me, I am gonna buy Witcher 3 GOTY in the coming steam sale.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Oct 20, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*

Cool. Now I'm waiting for @neeraj.juneja , @praneetsah and @gagan.palia to PM me.


----------



## praneetsah (Oct 20, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*

you need not wait any longer 

BTW, ask   [MENTION=115173]sygeek[/MENTION] if he can exchange his keyboard with my mouse. I tried messaging him twice, but not at all sure whether he is getting the messages or not.

Update: got his message, he doesn't want to exchange.


----------



## neeraj.juneja9 (Oct 20, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*



Apollo said:


> Hello!
> 
> First of all, thanks to everyone who participated in the various gaming challenges in this sub-forum. Special thanks to SKOAR! & #DewArena to make this possible.
> 
> ...



Woaaaaaaaa.  I've only won a "5 points card"  in O'Yes wrapper. My god. I cant believe this. 
Thank you Team Digit. Hats Off guys. 
Wooohooooo... 
*Claps Claps*


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Oct 20, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*



neeraj.juneja9 said:


> Woaaaaaaaa.  I've only won a "5 points card"  in O'Yes wrapper. My god. I cant believe this.
> Thank you Team Digit. Hats Off guys.
> Wooohooooo...
> *Claps Claps*



PM me your email ID and phone number ASAP.


----------



## saske9800 (Oct 20, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*

preordered FFXV


----------



## neeraj.juneja9 (Oct 20, 2016)

*Re: SKOAR! &amp;amp;amp; #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*



> PM me your email ID and phone number ASAP.



Done Sire.

- - - Updated - - -



tamatarpakoda said:


> PM me your email ID and phone number ASAP.



Done Sire. 

- - - Updated - - -



saske9800 said:


> preordered FFXV



Yea sure. But Try Metal Gear Solid V : Phantom Pain + Rocket League (Collector) + Dirt Rally  first. You would love them. And dont forget to try prestigious Halo & Kinect Sports Rival. 

P.S You may try Amaz. + Flip. Special SAles.  

- - - Updated - - -



FYImgamer said:


> Hi [MENTION=324567]MadScorp[/MENTION] [MENTION=324590]saske9800[/MENTION] [MENTION=281039]neeraj.juneja9[/MENTION] [MENTION=270720]praneetsah[/MENTION] [MENTION=285246]gagan.palia[/MENTION] [MENTION=136474]Allu Azad[/MENTION] and [MENTION=115173]sygeek[/MENTION] Please message your contact details for coordinating Dew Arena giveaways



Sent details to [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] and received a "cc" email.

Thanks All.
#DewArena #HeroModewithSexyMouse


----------



## sygeek (Oct 22, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*

Well, that was fast. I received my gaming keyboard today! I'll uploads some pics later.


----------



## saske9800 (Oct 22, 2016)

*Re: SKOAR! &amp;amp;amp; #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*

Metal gear is a definite.
But first priority is FFXV and GOW4, GOW4 rocks cuz it's fun to play with a friend, I have played the campaign from GOW so many times from earlier series.
Then, metal gear and then wolfenstein

Congratulations to all the winners.
Happy that people are receiving prizes early, hope mine comes soon too


neeraj.juneja9 said:


> Done Sire.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Oct 23, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*



sygeek said:


> Well, that was fast. I received my gaming keyboard today! I'll uploads some pics later.



Noice!

The only guy left is [MENTION=285246]gagan.palia[/MENTION] who hasn't sent in his email ID yet.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 23, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*

If he doesnt show up, can I get his headphones??


----------



## neeraj.juneja9 (Oct 23, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*



saske9800 said:


> Metal gear is a definite.
> But first priority is FFXV and GOW4, GOW4 rocks cuz it's fun to play with a friend, I have played the campaign from GOW so many times from earlier series.
> Then, metal gear and then wolfenstein
> 
> ...


Good Good. For hack &  slash I just downloaded DmC on steam. Looks promising, lets see. And if you are into open world racing, try Forza Horizon 2. It intrigues me too much. 





sygeek said:


> Well, that was fast. I received my gaming keyboard today! I'll uploads some pics later.


Yup fast for you. Thats nice brother. Good Game with yoir new board.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Oct 23, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*



TheSloth said:


> If he doesnt show up, can I get his headphones??



We never thought someone wouldn't show up for the prizes. Anyways, I'll have to talk to the organizers and see what needs to be done. Perhaps we'll wait for a month and then re-roll. No confirmation yet.


----------



## neeraj.juneja9 (Oct 24, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*

@MadScorp [MENTION=324590]saske9800[/MENTION] [MENTION=270720]praneetsah[/MENTION] @gagan.palia @Allu Azad Guys keep updatimg so as when you got your "Diwali"  gift/prize? 
 [MENTION=115173]sygeek[/MENTION] Enjoying your new keyboard?


----------



## praneetsah (Oct 24, 2016)

*Re: SKOAR! &amp; #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*

[MENTION=281039]neeraj.juneja9[/MENTION] Yeah sure. I'll update as soon as I receive it. Pretty excited 
  [MENTION=115173]sygeek[/MENTION] Which courier company was it btw?

- - - Updated - - -



saske9800 said:


> preordered FFXV



*N E V E R   P R E   O R D E R *


----------



## neeraj.juneja9 (Oct 24, 2016)

*Re: SKOAR! &amp; #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*



praneetsah said:


> [MENTION=281039]neeraj.juneja9[/MENTION] Yeah sure. I'll update as soon as I receive it. Pretty excited
> [MENTION=115173]sygeek[/MENTION] Which courier company was it btw?
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> ...



Yea I am excited too.


----------



## MadScorp (Oct 25, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*

Congrats to all the winners! I am still waiting for mine to arrive , no word yet when it will but I have requested them to give me a tracking number or a heads up to keep a lookout


----------



## sygeek (Oct 25, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*



neeraj.juneja9 said:


> @MadScorp [MENTION=324590]saske9800[/MENTION] [MENTION=270720]praneetsah[/MENTION] @gagan.palia @Allu Azad Guys keep updatimg so as when you got your "Diwali"  gift/prize?
> [MENTION=115173]sygeek[/MENTION] Enjoying your new keyboard?


Sadly the keyboard is too big for my current gaming station. I have to do something about that..



praneetsah said:


> [MENTION=115173]sygeek[/MENTION] Which courier company was it btw?


bluedart


----------



## praneetsah (Oct 25, 2016)

*Re: SKOAR! &amp; #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*



MadScorp said:


> I have requested them to give me a tracking number



Let me know if you get the tracking code. I'll also ask then.

- - - Updated - - -



sygeek said:


> I have to do something about that



Yeah, pass it over here.


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 25, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*



sygeek said:


> Sadly the keyboard is too big for my current gaming station. I have to do something about that..


me me me me me me me me me me me me :raising_one_hand:


----------



## neeraj.juneja9 (Oct 26, 2016)

*Re: SKOAR! &amp; #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*

Hello guys. I received the mouse just now. Clicked some pictures. BTW just curious if it was Logitech G602 or G402 as mentioned in the 1st post?  I got G402.   [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION]

- - - Updated - - -
  [MENTION=324165]FYImgamer[/MENTION]

Anyways respecting the "Diwali gift". I would be unboxing it. And posting the images captured in the noon. Or should I wait? 

All the best guys for your "upcoming gift". Sender address Delhi and Courier conpany was Bluedart.


----------



## saske9800 (Oct 26, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*

Hi All, 
Received the xbox one today. Thanks to bloggersmind and digit for such a speedy delivery of the prizes. Remarkably fast as compared to other contests.


----------



## neeraj.juneja9 (Oct 26, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*



saske9800 said:


> Hi All,
> Received the xbox one today. Thanks to bloggersmind and digit for such a speedy delivery of the prizes. Remarkably fast as compared to other contests.



Naiiiice. Pics?


----------



## gagan.palia (Oct 26, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*

!!!sorry guys I was late didn't check my mails I sent the pm I still get the prize right?  [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION]


----------



## praneetsah (Oct 27, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*



gagan.palia said:


> I still get the price right?



No, you won't get the 'price'.  

Not sure about the 'prize' tho


----------



## gagan.palia (Oct 27, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*



praneetsah said:


> No, you won't get the 'price'.
> 
> Not sure about the 'prize' tho



Double lol ho gaya mera to


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 27, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*

Received the headset. It was a Steelseries Siberia 100 instead of Siberia 150 promised here *forum.digit.in/gamerz/198296-conte...1-lakh-worth-gaming-gear-digit-exclusive.html . [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] [MENTION=324165]FYImgamer[/MENTION]

Pics coming..


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Oct 27, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*



Allu Azad said:


> Received the headset. It was a Steelseries Siberia 100 instead of Siberia 150 promised here *forum.digit.in/gamerz/198296-conte...1-lakh-worth-gaming-gear-digit-exclusive.html . @tamatarpakoda @FYImgamer
> 
> Pics coming..



Thank you for letting us know. I will get in touch with the organizers immediately.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 27, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*



tamatarpakoda said:


> Thank you for letting us know. I will get in touch with the organizers immediately.



Someone called from bloggersmind and said to return this one. After getting this they will sent the 150. Going to return this.


----------



## neeraj.juneja9 (Oct 27, 2016)

*Re: SKOAR! &amp; #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*

[MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION]  [MENTION=324165]FYImgamer[/MENTION] 
Update : Got Logitech G602. Response from Bloggersmind was very courteous and fast. Pics on way. 
Thanks organizers and sponsors for this amazing contest and Diwali Gift.

- - - Updated - - -
 [MENTION=324590]saske9800[/MENTION] [MENTION=324567]MadScorp[/MENTION] youay want to have a look at "Deals.."  section here on TDF since you have X1.


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 27, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*

Sent the 100 via Bluedart itself. Now the waiting game resumes again.


----------



## gagan.palia (Oct 27, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*

I just sent the address I hope I will get the 150 headset [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION]


----------



## praneetsah (Oct 27, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*

You guys are returning-exchanging the stuff and then I'm there, who's still waiting for the prize to arrive


----------



## MadScorp (Oct 28, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*

Hey guys,  I received the package in the evening on Wednesday!!!  Sorry for the late update, just haven't gotten around to unboxing it just yet as I plan to take a few pics but I have to wait for my brother as my own camera is pretty bad  Will post a few soon!


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 28, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*



MadScorp said:


> Hey guys,  I received the package in the evening on Wednesday!!!  Sorry for the late update, just haven't gotten around to unboxing it just yet as I plan to take a few pics but I have to wait for my brother as my own camera is pretty bad  Will post a few soon!


  Borderlands: The Handsome Collection Unlock Bundle – Games on Microsoft Stor  Some games to play


----------



## Allu Azad (Oct 31, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*

[MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] The shipment I sent back is shown as held at location because consignee changed address.

I had asked them for correct address before sending, but they didn't bother to reply. So I sent it to the address given on initial package I received.


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Oct 31, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*

Cool, let me talk to them.


----------



## MadScorp (Nov 3, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*

So I finally unpacked the Xbox One over the weekend and boy was it an amazing moment!!  Here are a few pictures of this beauty of a machine! Picture credits to my brother 

*s19.postimg.org/yrd0qcjxr/image.jpg*s19.postimg.org/ihmung99r/image.jpg*s19.postimg.org/y4e40tn1r/image.jpg
*s19.postimg.org/d8rtpkqun/image.jpg*s19.postimg.org/r3q481l9r/image.jpg*s19.postimg.org/n8mq5h23z/image.jpg
*s19.postimg.org/5wmdk18mn/image.jpg*s19.postimg.org/wiyu90ctr/image.jpg

Once again a big thank you to Team Digit, SKOAR!, DewArena and everyone else that helped with this event and made sure everything went off without a hitch ! I never did receive the tracking number as asked but the package did arrive on time and it was packed safely. And it was as epic as I expected!  I honestly cannot thank you guys enough. I am just getting used to the new platform trying out everything and have been playing demos to try and get my feet wet but I am already having a ton of fun ! 

Thank you [MENTION=4909]Apollo[/MENTION] and [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION], you guys were great in supporting this experience and I very much appreciated your constant updates and replies! 

@Allu Azad Thanks for the share! Unfortuantely it looks like its sort of weekend only deal 

 [MENTION=281039]neeraj.juneja9[/MENTION] I certainly will have a look around for offers and sales as its a bit different comapared to the PC. I couldn't get Xbox Live going yet as I had some issues with purchasing for which I am in touch with support. 

Hope the rest of you guys all get your prizes ready soon and share some pictures too!


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 7, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*

Finally received my headset. Much ColorShift 

*i.imgur.com/MwwfhJI.jpg

Thank you all.
 [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION]


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Nov 7, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*

Noice! What about the rest of the folks?


----------



## Rohan Rathi (Nov 10, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*

More giveaways please


----------



## neeraj.juneja9 (Nov 10, 2016)

*Re: SKOAR! &amp; #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*

Yayy! Broadband problem was finally resolved. And with festivities over (nothing related to Rs. 500  and 1000/-) I can now post the images that I said I will be posting. But before that :

A special mention and thanks to  [MENTION=4909]Apollo[/MENTION] (who organized this flawlessly and goes by the name in every characteristics)  [MENTION=276778]tamatarpakoda[/MENTION] (for being available even for minute doubts and coordinating with everybody so that everything went smooth), Team Digit (for providing a beautiful place where like minded gamers can interact) and Bloggersmind (for this beautiful giveaway). 

I couldnt thank you enough for the prize you bestowed upon me. It is indeed a marvellous piece of art or some star-trek technology. (It also looks cool af).  That being said getting accustomed to the new dpi settings and adjusting/tinkering every in-game setting was a piece of work. I guess I have found piece with the settings now. Or I can improve a litle bit more I guess. Meanwhile I improving upon my gameplay and tinkering settinga (which I assume stands improved thanks to this new gadget)while you read this post. 

*s11.postimg.org/ei7zpoucz/IMG_20161027_144527.jpg

*s11.postimg.org/9upo36j2r/IMG_20161027_144544.jpg

*s15.postimg.org/tzfytld1n/IMG_20161026_092814.jpg

*s21.postimg.org/jfdj1zczb/IMG_20161027_144557.jpg

*s11.postimg.org/pd62a53lf/IMG_20161027_144701.jpg

*s12.postimg.org/rslttzy25/IMG_20161027_145056.jpg

I know these are not as beautiful as  [MENTION=324567]MadScorp[/MENTION] and @Allu Aza (I dont have a DSLR or a brother for that matter ) but I guess we all shared the same joyous feeling when we were declared as winner,  received the prize and unboxed it. 
Have a Happy New Year Guys. Thanks Again. GG.

- - - Updated - - -

Edit 1 : My Pictures Do Not Do Justice To The Actual Beauty Of The Mouse. The Looks And The Sandstone texture Feel is On A Whole New Level. Bye Bye Plasticky Mouse.


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 11, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*

Maybe I shouldn't have forgotten to fill all the threads. Anyways, congos to all winners S


----------



## tamatarpakoda (Nov 15, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*

It seems Praneetsah and Gagan.palia are yet to confirm receipt of their individual prizes. Everyone else seems to be sorted, or is anything amiss?


----------



## Apollo (Nov 17, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*

I've been informed by the team at Bloggersmind that everyone's prizes have been dispatched and received -- except Gagan Palia's.

@gagan.palia -- Dude, the BlueDart guys tried delivering your prize twice -- yesterday and day before -- but no one there to receive it. Bloggersmind's trying to call you on your phone, it's either unreachable or switched off. They've left a message that you need to reply to asap. Or reply here. But get it together, man. Jeez! We're only trying to send you your prize.

Everyone who won something and thanked us for our efforts: You're welcome! Hopefully we'll have more such contests and giveaways to offer soon.


----------



## neeraj.juneja9 (Nov 18, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*



Apollo said:


> I've been informed by the team at Bloggersmind that everyone's prizes have been dispatched and received -- except Gagan Palia's.
> 
> @gagan.palia -- Dude, the BlueDart guys tried delivering your prize twice -- yesterday and day before -- but no one there to receive it. Bloggersmind's trying to call you on your phone, it's either unreachable or switched off. They've left a message that you need to reply to asap. Or reply here. But get it together, man. Jeez! We're only trying to send you your prize.
> 
> Everyone who won something and thanked us for our efforts: You're welcome! Hopefully we'll have more such contests and giveaways to offer soon.


Its been a pleasure participating in the contest.


----------



## gagan.palia (Nov 19, 2016)

*re: SKOAR! & #DewArena Gaming Challenge: CONGRATULATIONS WINNERS!*



Apollo said:


> I've been informed by the team at Bloggersmind that everyone's prizes have been dispatched and received -- except Gagan Palia's.
> 
> @gagan.palia -- Dude, the BlueDart guys tried delivering your prize twice -- yesterday and day before -- but no one there to receive it. Bloggersmind's trying to call you on your phone, it's either unreachable or switched off. They've left a message that you need to reply to asap. Or reply here. But get it together, man. Jeez! We're only trying to send you your prize.
> 
> Everyone who won something and thanked us for our efforts: You're welcome! Hopefully we'll have more such contests and giveaways to offer soon.



sir according to tracking it is saying "out of delivery area" the and no one came to deliver it the blue dart guys at my city doesn't usually deliver at my area . that is why i had told bloggersmind to ship it by speedpost because it was returnend by by bluedart once before.I will try to contact blue dart to pick it tomorrow. 

Update

Nevermind, Picked it up from bluedart office. 
Thanks to all you guys Digit Rockss


----------



## Allu Azad (Nov 12, 2018)

Kek My Headest (Siberia 150) died exactly after 2 years. A good run I guess.
Bring more giveaways.


----------

